# Recomend Nutrients



## fat geezy (Jan 27, 2011)

Starting my second grow. My first grow was in coco soil with BC Nutrients. Turned out to be a pain. BC nutrients have to much Phosphate which reacts with coco soil and blocks nitrogen from getting to plants. 
On my second grow I will try eb and flow system with a rock-wool media. After my first grow I am still confused what nutrient to use. Schedule of feeding of nutrients is pretty important too. so I was wondering if you guys can post which nutrients worked best for you, and your schedule of feeding. Please be as detailed as possible. 
Appreciate any help
.


----------



## Truth B Known (Jan 27, 2011)

organic fish emulsion, seaweed, and guano


----------



## Banditt (Jan 27, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> organic fish emulsion, seaweed, and guano


in a hydro setup? Stay off the crack.

GH 3 part is a solid line at a low cost
Botanicare PBP is another.

I've used both, work great in hydro and results are comparable to the higher end stuff like advanced and canna.


----------



## Griffin285 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dyna gro is the shit. With a little math you can achieve perfect nutrient ratios. Check out the Folige-Pro, Mag-Pro, and Pro-tekt. Yields excellent results, I'm talking green till chop. None of this fan leaf yellowing bullshit towards the end. 

Here is the feeding schedule. http://www.dyna-gro.com/Website pdf Files/Dyna Gro Feeding Chart.pdf

I also supplement with Advanced Nutrients B-52 Fertilizer Booster for a B vitamin and Dr Hornby's Voodoo Juice for root development. And I use Dutch Master Liquid light with the Saturater Gold as a surfactant for foliar feeding. Works very well. I would highly recommend The liquid light.


----------



## cerealkilla (Jan 28, 2011)

nefarious nutes are cheap and cocco specific, dont go wih ebb and flow stay with cocco and run a feed and waste system, had betterresults with nefarious then any other nute in the same price range $24 for both a&b, using cocco is so easy just remember to always have at least 10% waste coming out, test your waste for ph should be 6.3 use recomended rate on the bottle cant go wrong!!


----------



## crystalman (Jan 28, 2011)

i use gh flora series cheap and effective


----------



## FarmerJJ (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the dutch masters line


----------



## themoose (Jan 29, 2011)

cannabiogen A+B, mycorrhizae and some superthrive....


----------



## fat geezy (Jan 29, 2011)

Griffin285 said:


> Dyna gro is the shit. With a little math you can achieve perfect nutrient ratios. Check out the Folige-Pro, Mag-Pro, and Pro-tekt. Yields excellent results, I'm talking green till chop. None of this fan leaf yellowing bullshit towards the end.
> 
> Here is the feeding schedule. http://www.dyna-gro.com/Website pdf Files/Dyna Gro Feeding Chart.pdf
> 
> I also supplement with Advanced Nutrients B-52 Fertilizer Booster for a B vitamin and Dr Hornby's Voodoo Juice for root development. And I use Dutch Master Liquid light with the Saturater Gold as a surfactant for foliar feeding. Works very well. I would highly recommend The liquid light.


 If I am going to grow from seed when does week one starts? When I"m going to have four leaves or when?


----------



## BloodHoundsRule (Jan 29, 2011)

I use the GH 3 part Flora series. Have always had very good results.


----------



## cerealkilla (Feb 25, 2011)

always had problems using dutchmaster


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 25, 2011)

i have been using vitalink max for the last few years i switched from canna that i used for as long as i can remember both of which i find do the job well 
i would use a 2 part food for the correct water supply , hard or soft, i wouldn't bother with 3 part foods i have tried GH 3part and advanced 3part foods and didn't notice any improvement just extra cost, and an annoying feeding scheme 

for your coco plants VitaLink Coir 

It is essential to use a coir nutrient, such as VitaLink Coir when growing in coco coir media. This is because Coir contains less Potassium to take into account that this mineral is released from the coir media during the growing cycle. Coir media also has a tendency to draw down and lock in Calcium. For this reason,Coir contains elevated levels of Calcium, which is essential for healthy fruit and flower development.

vitalink is the main 2part food used here in the uk now, it seems to have replaced canna in all the hydro shops i do remember reading vitalink supplies its phosphorous slightly differently its using Phosphite along with phosphate and b1 giving it some advantages, how much of this is true i dont know, but it seems to work here


----------



## collective gardener (Feb 26, 2011)

I use Cutting Edge 3 part and add a little Cutting Edge Mag Amp (mag and Sulf). It's cheap, simple, and, if you look at my grow, very effective. Not one leaf blemish. I am also a fan of the GH Flora like the 2 guys above. Also cheap, very effective, simple, and has been around for longer than most other nutes.

I'm blown away that relatively new growers go out and buy 15 bottles of Advanced stuff and try to figure it all out. I know that they are quality nutes, but new grows should strive for simple nutes, so that they can concentrate on other, more difficult challenges, like atmosphere control.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## zem (Feb 26, 2011)

i use synthetic ferts that come in parts, basically powder chemicals. i have 4 parts:calcium nitrate, potassium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate, and magnesium sulfate (epsom). also i have a trace element mix. it works great, i have perfect control on feeding, and it's cheap. but it's not the simplest fert out there


----------



## Illumination (Feb 26, 2011)

link in my sig

Namaste'


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 26, 2011)

Well since everyone is suggesting something different, I will second the recommendation for botanicare nutes. I wouldn't go the rockwool route. I would do buckets with hydroton and perlite mixture.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 26, 2011)

im not a fan of additives although i have tried many of them over the years i havent really noticed any improvement so i consider them a waste of money now 
they are just not needed a good quility food is all that is needed to give great results, ive wasted all the money i will ever waste on bloom boosters additives stimulints growth regulators mirco additives etc etc i know some growers that think if they dont use superthrive their plants will not yield as much or the quility will suffer


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 26, 2011)

Cosign the Botanicare endorsements above, and screw rockwool, but I'd run 50/50 hydroton and coir in smart pots, ebb and flow or drain to waste.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 26, 2011)

Yo wolverine, did you have problems running coco in with the hydroton? I'm in flood/drain buckets and wanted to add something for a little better mychrizal habitation so I threw about 20% perlite in there. I was worried that the flooding and draining would leach coco out of the mix and make a mess.


----------



## collective gardener (Feb 26, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> im not a fan of additives although i have tried many of them over the years i havent really noticed any improvement so i consider them a waste of money now
> they are just not needed a good quility food is all that is needed to give great results, ive wasted all the money i will ever waste on bloom boosters additives stimulints growth regulators mirco additives etc etc i know some growers that think if they dont use superthrive their plants will not yield as much or the quility will suffer


You're godamn right, Skunk. If the nutes need a booster, they're not good nutes.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2011)

i have been told by 2 friends who swear by advanced nutes..that they have had a million dollar challenge to any competitor for a couple years now...no one has won that challenge. what say u?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 26, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Yo wolverine, did you have problems running coco in with the hydroton? I'm in flood/drain buckets and wanted to add something for a little better mychrizal habitation so I threw about 20% perlite in there. I was worried that the flooding and draining would leach coco out of the mix and make a mess.


Oh, sorry for the mixup man, I was just saying what I'd do if I were the OP. I've only run coco on its own. The thing about perlite is it actually doesn't support micro-life, because it's virtually inert. You'd be better off mixing coco croutons and just trying to have a good blend of different size material in your mix, that's what some of the high end mixes are doing nowadays. As far as leaching out of the pots, that's why I like smart pots, you can flood all you want, nothing makes it out other than water/nutrient solution.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 26, 2011)

I say that AN is like Nike, they spend all their money on advertising. As you can see, it is quite effective. They are quality nutes for sure and people get great results. Are they the "best nutes"? Maybe. Are the ridiculously overpriced? Yes. Can you get the same results with other nute llines? There are many out there that do. I think if you look at many of the guys that have been growing for quite some time or those that obviously know what the hell they are doing and have journals to prove it, are not on the AN band wagon. 

honestly, its more about grower skill and environmental control than it is about what brand your using (to a point). your time is probably better spent researching hoods, fans, and climate controls.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2011)

i use botanicare line. works great, just starting to use cana terra for first time. so far its great. if you can afford it. yellow bottle is awesome. i have a couple buddies who have been using it. one of just finished his first grow. the other has done quite a few. we all did the same same strains. the batches that used yellow bottle were unbelievable. i couldn't believe those were the same strains. i want to try it but its so expensive. they have a bloom for each 2 weeks. 2 of em are $75 a quart and the other 2 are $125 qauart so its almost $400 for just bloom.. but the results are wow!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2011)

Illumination said:


> link in my sig
> 
> Namaste'



Namaste any longer than I have too


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 27, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I say that AN is like Nike, they spend all their money on advertising. As you can see, it is quite effective. They are quality nutes for sure and people get great results. Are they the "best nutes"? Maybe. Are the ridiculously overpriced? Yes. Can you get the same results with other nute llines? There are many out there that do. I think if you look at many of the guys that have been growing for quite some time or those that obviously know what the hell they are doing and have journals to prove it, are not on the AN band wagon.
> 
> honestly, its more about grower skill and environmental control than it is about what brand your using (to a point). your time is probably better spent researching hoods, fans, and climate controls.






im still not clear why no other company would choose not to beat them publicly and take that prize. i do not use an too pricey for me.. i get decent results while spending probally 1/3 price...but i would someday like to try an and see what all the talk is about


----------



## tomatogrowop (Feb 27, 2011)

I roll with botanicare pure blend pro it's perfect.


----------



## maps84 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've used GH flora "Lucas Mod" + CalMag + SuperThrive + Kool Bloom for a while. Works excellent for both soil or hydro. I'm giving a try to AN Sensi formula for this batch, and while I'm still on vegetation, the plants are growing faster and look way greener and all in all healthier than with my old recipe. I'm gonna try their blooming products soon and let you know how it goes although I get the feeling they'll kick ass, if I get some Voodoo juice, big bloom, overdrive and candy bud. I'm sure nothing can go wrong!

What's really appealing to me about AN is less res changes (2-3 weeks), and the PH buffering, if that stuff really works then I'm sold


----------



## collective gardener (Feb 28, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> i have been told by 2 friends who swear by advanced nutes..that they have had a million dollar challenge to any competitor for a couple years now...no one has won that challenge. what say u?


I don't think anyone would argue that Advanced aren't great nutes. But, so are Botanicare, GH, Cutting Edge...just to name a few. If you look at what AN spends on advertising it's easy to see that the premium they charge for their nutes is not for what's in the bottle. Nutrients aren't rocket science. Basically, any complete hydroponic solution can give you great results. Most of the respected companies have dialed in the formula pretty good. I've tried at least 6 different hydroponic solutions and guess what? With the exception of one that didn't do too well, all of them performed the same. This included AN. I chose Cutting Edge because they hardly advertise at all (more $$$ into the bottle), they are inexpensive, simple, and in all growth phases contain lots of K (I believe many nutes are a little low on K). 

I believe that the reason no other company wants to participate in Bg Mike's Million $ challange is because there would be no winner. Both companies have nutrients that give the plant what it needs, nothing more. Once you get a good solid nutrient, your time is much better spent on perfecting your lighting, atmosphere, and canopy structure. Believe me, the grow room with perfect lighting, temp, and humidity, using a basic quality nute will kick serious ass over a room with with less than perfect lighting, temp, and humidity, using every high dollar bottle of snake oil AN sells.

I imagine that any time now an Advanced Nutrient Shill will be on this thread pushing the product. I'm just suprised it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 28, 2011)

hat is best bang for the buck for indoor/outdoor soil grow?


----------



## taipanspunk (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going to go with dyna-gro:

foliage pro
mag pro
pro-tekt
bloom
+++some great white


----------



## J2M3S (Feb 28, 2011)

taipanspunk said:


> I'm going to go with dyna-gro:
> 
> foliage pro
> mag pro
> ...


Excellent choice. Keep us posted.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 28, 2011)

masp84 said:


> What's really appealing to me about AN is less res changes (2-3 weeks), and the PH buffering, if that stuff really works then I'm sold


How can a product be formulated for less frequent rez changes? You change your rez to ensure that the solution does not become imbalanced due to the differential plant uptake rates or certain nutrients. When the ratios of certain nutrients gets out of whack say lots of phos in relation to calcium, then one of the nutrients would get locked out. This process is called nutrient antagonism. While not such a big problem in veg (I do balanced top offs and let my rez go for a month), shit happens fast during high performance flowering. 

You can only put X amount of nutrients in a formula with X ratios between the different nutrients. Uptake is uptake. I see this as a bullshit advertising. There are way too many variables involved. What if I have a 10 gallon rez for 20 plants? 100 gallon? The nutrient depletion rates and rez change requirements would be dramatically different. 

Anyways, just trying to explain a hydro truth. It matters 0.0% to me what other growers are using.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 2, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> How can a product be formulated for less frequent rez changes? You change your rez to ensure that the solution does not become imbalanced due to the differential plant uptake rates or certain nutrients. When the ratios of certain nutrients gets out of whack say lots of phos in relation to calcium, then one of the nutrients would get locked out. This process is called nutrient antagonism. While not such a big problem in veg (I do balanced top offs and let my rez go for a month), shit happens fast during high performance flowering.
> 
> You can only put X amount of nutrients in a formula with X ratios between the different nutrients. Uptake is uptake. I see this as a bullshit advertising. There are way too many variables involved. What if I have a 10 gallon rez for 20 plants? 100 gallon? The nutrient depletion rates and rez change requirements would be dramatically different.
> 
> Anyways, just trying to explain a hydro truth. It matters 0.0% to me what other growers are using.


 
Well said, Legal. There's just some things that there's no getting around. I hate to say this cause it makes me feel "stagnet", but I think all the really big break throughs in hydro solution have already happened. It seems that some nute companies dream up a new "ground breaking" discovery every month or so. They seem to fall into 2 categories: the nutrient solution that now has so much cool stuff in it you can't fail, and the latest additive that you add to that 'complete' solution. I mean, if the Ultra Bud Pump Turbo Dank bloom formula is so great, why do I have to add Tastie Treat, Bud Expander, Tricome Tickler, and Rasta Resin to it? Because they've ran out of real stuff to sell. How many different ways can you package 13 elements?


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 2, 2011)

You should patent some of those names!! Trichome tickler? Classic!!!


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe Bike Mike's minions will see this and report back to him. I'm sure they have a running list of names for the next formulation of P and K. What a joke.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 3, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> hat is best bang for the buck for indoor/outdoor soil grow?


I like Cutting Edge. $25.00/gallon


----------



## maps84 (Mar 8, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> How can a product be formulated for less frequent rez changes? You change your rez to ensure that the solution does not become imbalanced due to the differential plant uptake rates or certain nutrients. When the ratios of certain nutrients gets out of whack say lots of phos in relation to calcium, then one of the nutrients would get locked out. This process is called nutrient antagonism. While not such a big problem in veg (I do balanced top offs and let my rez go for a month), shit happens fast during high performance flowering.
> 
> You can only put X amount of nutrients in a formula with X ratios between the different nutrients. Uptake is uptake. I see this as a bullshit advertising. There are way too many variables involved. What if I have a 10 gallon rez for 20 plants? 100 gallon? The nutrient depletion rates and rez change requirements would be dramatically different.
> 
> Anyways, just trying to explain a hydro truth. It matters 0.0% to me what other growers are using.


Actually I couldn't be more agree on the hype advertising, I really looked into the subject and noted some of the things you're saying. I've never done hydro thus it can be a little intimating and these are clearly newbie traps. I mentioned longer res changes because if you're using Voodoo Juice you have to leave it for 3 weeks in order for the bacteria and the other stuff to grow properly or that's what they say. If done starting flowering that'd be 3 less feedings for me. I haven't fact proved anything, and a side by side comparison is already in progress.


----------



## marijuana.john.doe (Mar 8, 2011)

Take a look at House and Garden http://www.house-garden.us/ notice the open forum on their site http://www.house-garden.us/nutrient-calculator/ A++ customer support they will answer any questions


----------



## keanureeves (Mar 9, 2011)

i am first time grower using hempys bucket with supernatural nutes.. much much success. harvest in a month. easy peasy. fo reelz.


----------



## mike bastard (Mar 13, 2011)

someone mentioned the yellow bottle line earlier. there won't be a crop where i'm not using ooze and final. i'm trying this crop without phat this time. other than that it's mostly AN additives, house and garden a/b for veg and sba/sbb for bloom, humic acid, and molasses for the last few weeks of bloom..


----------



## Coals (Mar 13, 2011)

Dyna Gro all the way! Cheap - no mixing - super concentrated - ultra stable - no bullshit marketing


----------

